# Effects of a Full Moon on Crappie Fishing



## fishingguy61 (Mar 4, 2014)

Wondering what effect a full moon has on crappie fishing near sunset. I've always heard that fishing on/near a full moon for any species is a waste of time.

What's your experience?


----------



## shoot2grill (Mar 4, 2014)

No such thing as waste of time fishing! Fish eat every day, best time to go is whenever you have time. I know moon phases have an effect on feeding activity, but I've never used moon phase to decide when to go fishing and when not to.


----------



## owl (Mar 4, 2014)

I have had some of my best days-nights on full moon and some of my worst


----------



## chad smith (Mar 4, 2014)

Between The new and full moon in March is when the big female slab crappie typically pull out of the deep channels and timber and make there way shallow! That's why the old timers always say the best time to go is when the Bradford pears start blooming! The same goes for white bass!


----------



## Capt. Clay C (Mar 4, 2014)

Not catching fish on a full moon is just an excuse. If I had let the full moon dictate me not going fishing, I would have missed some of the best days I have ever had. The best day striper fishing I have ever had was on the full moon. As others mentioned, I have had bad days on full moon as well. Go fishing,


----------



## AStrick (Mar 4, 2014)

In October we have the harvest moon.
In November we have the hunters moon.
Maybe in March? We have the spawning moon?
Folks say when the Dogwoods bloom is best?
I dunno ?
I'm learning myself.
But for the last few years it seems to be , when the flowering peach tree blooms?
That is usually the 1st tree to flower out.
It will be covered in small white flowers.
If you noticed. A lot of question marks.
Agree?
Disagree?
I'll know more in the morning.
Gunna do some on water research!


----------



## shoot2grill (Mar 4, 2014)

AStrick said:


> In October we have the harvest moon.
> In November we have the hunters moon.
> Maybe in March? We have the spawning moon?
> Folks say when the Dogwoods bloom is best?
> ...


All that was before the technology we have today in graphs. Back then about the only time you could find crappie was when they came to the banks and tree tops in the spring. Catch them 365 days a year now. Still catch more bigger ones in the spring though. But waiting till dogwoods bloom is little late...done missed some good fishing by then!


----------



## mmccaskill83 (Mar 10, 2014)

I think water temperature, clarity, and after the first full moon in March is the best time to catch spawning fish.  I have never seen any fish spawn in February no matter the water temp (bass or crappie).  Look at your calendar, watch the weather, schedule vacation time from work and wet a line.  The fish will be in the water...your job is to find out if they have moved to shallows yet or if they are still pre-spawn.  The moon phase, water temperature, and weather all play a part.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 10, 2014)

This full moon will move many species on their spawning rituals. Water temps do have to be in the respective ranges certain fish spawn in. Regardless, this moon will move all fish shallower. 

For crappie I'd be looking shallow in the warmest water possible. I found some yesterday in 2-3 ft of water in a creek with 58 degree temps.


----------



## geresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I've caught my best crappie so far this year from Feb.1-14 and hasn't been that bad since just not as many big females. Caught 10 today in hour and half. 3 over 12 inches.


----------

